# Good Pocket Screws?



## ifishwhenican (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd like to find a place to buy good pocket screws in bulk. I've used Kreg and to be honest I snap the heads off of 1 in 10 and it is annoying as anything. They also don't make anything fine threaded over 2". I'd love your advice as to where else to look and what brand you like. THANKS!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, I've only used McFeelys and Kreg. The McFeelys are of very good manufacturer, but a slightly different size and head design. But then, I don't have a problem with the Kreg screws ether.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

After driving over 1000 of the Kreg pocket screws, I have yet to break one. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> After driving over 1000 of the Kreg pocket screws, I have yet to break one. Lucky, I guess.


Haven't driven that many but have never had a problem with Kreg screws.
Tom


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I to have not sheared the head off while using them. One solution may be to dial your clutch back on the driver. Also if you are using an impact type driver then you may very well shear them off as I have done so on some bugle head deck screws in hard wood


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good pocket screws?:laughing::laughing:



















.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> After driving over 1000 of the Kreg pocket screws, I have yet to break one. Lucky, I guess.


 
No...

The coarse thread screws can (and will) break depending on the wood...

And the fine thread screws can (and will) strip out inside the threads...

:yes:

Got to know which wood 'needs' which threads... :yes:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> After driving over 1000 of the Kreg pocket screws, I have yet to break one. Lucky, I guess.


I have easily used that amount of kreg screws, and have never had a problem either. I have never tried another brand besides kreg.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

OnealWoodworking said:


> The coarse thread screws can (and will) break depending on the wood...
> 
> And the fine thread screws can (and will) strip out inside the threads...


As said above, too much torque.


----------



## ifishwhenican (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies y'all. I'm driving them into 100 year old barnwood so I realize that has something to do with it. The shorter fine threaded screws work fine but they don't make the fine threads in 2 and 2 1/2 inch length which I need.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Good pocket screws?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the mods set up a filter so that Cabinetman CANNOT reply to posts with the key word "pocket hole". Or at least a have an automaticlly randomly generated snide reply posted. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

j/k


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mengtian said:


> Can the mods set up a filter so that Cabinetman CANNOT reply to posts with the key word "pocket hole". Or at least a have an automaticlly randomly generated snide reply posted. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> j/k


What's next...biscuits?:laughing::laughing::laughing:



















.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

*big kuhuna*

I am looking for a wood jointer, but wood like to spend under 1000.00 If anyone has some insight on a good quality jointer thanks


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you using to drive your pocketscrews? Are you using the Kreg setup? I'd like to know more about your process if possible.

Thanks,

Curtis


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Something's wrong with the process....I've never broken one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

ifishwhenican said:


> Thanks for the replies y'all. I'm driving them into 100 year old barnwood so I realize that has something to do with it. The shorter fine threaded screws work fine but they don't make the fine threads in 2 and 2 1/2 inch length which I need.


I think that putting some toilet bowl wax on the threads will help a lot! I've also used Palmolive dishwashing liquid as a lube. It works well but the wax works better.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

rrich said:


> I think that putting some toilet bowl wax on the threads will help a lot! I've also used Palmolive dishwashing liquid as a lube. It works well but the wax works better.


I keep a bar of soap in the shop just for that very purpose. It works well.


----------



## Gatordust (Jun 5, 2013)

Agree with the last two posts. Lubricate each screw, even with spit, wax, or soap. Just make sure it won't interfere with your finish. If I'm using a hardwood, I take the extra step of predrilling. Yes, it slow's the process, but the results are fantastic. 

Steve


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Gatordust said:


> Agree with the last two posts. Lubricate each screw, even with spit, wax, or soap. Just make sure it won't interfere with your finish. If I'm using a hardwood, I take the extra step of predrilling. Yes, it slow's the process, but the results are fantastic.
> 
> Steve


How do you keep the angle correct for pocket screws. I have never pre drilled wood for a pocket screw and never had the wood plot or break a screw.
Tom


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've done a few by drilling right through the pilot hole created by the jig.


----------



## Gatordust (Jun 5, 2013)

If you don't have the jig, you can do two drills per hole on a drill press. Set your drill press table 15 degrees off the 90 of the bit. You want to be sure you set your depth so that you don't drill through the adjoining stock. Drill your original hole for the shank of the screw and redrill the top part of the hold with a bit that fits the head. You set that depth where you want the screw head to seat. 

For those who have a Kregg jig, you may check out my degree off from the bit center line. I think it's 15 degrees, but I could be way off. :gunsmilie:

Edit: You will have to set up a fence on the drill press table to keep the target boards from sliding off.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Good pocket screws?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I saw that one coming a mile away. You have made it perfectly clear that you don't like pocket hole joinery. We got it. We get it. Your point has been made. 

Mike Darr


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

ifishwhenican said:


> I'd like to find a place to buy good pocket screws in bulk. I've used Kreg and to be honest I snap the heads off of 1 in 10 and it is annoying as anything. They also don't make anything fine threaded over 2". I'd love your advice as to where else to look and what brand you like. THANKS!


If you are breaking Kregg screws you are over torquing them them. I know you said you are putting them in 100 year old barn wood, but honestly that doesn't mean anything. Just for the heck of it, I just ran the same Kregg fine thread screw into a oak post from a 150 year old barn 50 times and it didn't break. Also, I have never broken a Kregg screw.

Mike Darr


----------

